# Rohloff mounting option



## sevencyclist (Aug 3, 2009)

If you are designing a bike from scratch to accomodate Rohloff hubs for hardtail MTB, what would you use? I am working with a framebuilder to build a bike that would optimize the use of Rohloff, but also want to keep the option of adding rear derailers in the future if needed to convert back to regular. What is the best option? Thanks.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

sevencyclist said:


> If you are designing a bike from scratch to accomodate Rohloff hubs for hardtail MTB, what would you use? I am working with a framebuilder to build a bike that would optimize the use of Rohloff, but also want to keep the option of adding rear derailers in the future if needed to convert back to regular. What is the best option? Thanks.


Look at the Surly frame designed to work with the OEM2 axle plate. Their designs are simple and work well - ie. Big Dummy & Ogre/Troll. They can be used with a Rohloff or derailleur as well as SS/FG.

The other way to go is having sliding rear dropouts which can be Rohloff specific as well as derailleur specific.

The only other element you need to consider is braze ons for both Rohloff cable outing and a rear derailleur.


----------



## sevencyclist (Aug 3, 2009)

Great idea. I had not thought about making sure the cable wiring option need to be build in for the rear derailer. Thanks.

I will check out the Surly set up.



vikb said:


> Look at the Surly frame designed to work with the OEM2 axle plate. Their designs are simple and work well - ie. Big Dummy & Ogre/Troll. They can be used with a Rohloff or derailleur as well as SS/FG.
> 
> The other way to go is having sliding rear dropouts which can be Rohloff specific as well as derailleur specific.
> 
> The only other element you need to consider is braze ons for both Rohloff cable outing and a rear derailleur.


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*Paragon Sliders?*

Why not Paragon Sliders - you get the chain tension from the slider, and Paragon makes a Rohloff OEM dropout. If you ever went back to standard drivetrain, just switch the paragon on the drive side to the derailleur hanger version? It's what I did on my waltworks hard tail.

On my roholoff tandem, the builder actually fabbed a steel OEM dropout and welded it in, so I use an EBB.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

My preference for a custom Rohloff-able frame is an OEM1 dropout, with derailleur hanger, and an eBB.









This is what one of our frames looks like with the Rohloff installed, it has a derailleur hanger on the drive side, which has never seen a derailleur. The dropout was fab'ed from a Sub-11 (Surly) track mount.









Here is a close up of a more recent one, in Single-Speed mode.

You should find out if your frame builder likes using am eBB or sliders. eBB shell tolerances need to be tight for creak free performance, which requires the correct tools. If you go with sliders, I prefer the Rohloff versions, although you can make the Paragons work with better hardware.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I really like the options Kocmo is offering:
(my next frame , for sure)

- Sliding dropouts
- BB30
- Lefty headtube
- dual cable guide 
- frame opening for Gate belt

KOCMO - Products


----------



## sevencyclist (Aug 3, 2009)

The paragon sliders seems like a good choice if it is solid. Does it ever loosen up or creak at the interface with the sliding dropout?



MichiganClydesdale said:


> Why not Paragon Sliders - you get the chain tension from the slider, and Paragon makes a Rohloff OEM dropout. If you ever went back to standard drivetrain, just switch the paragon on the drive side to the derailleur hanger version? It's what I did on my waltworks hard tail.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

I have had two frames with paragon sliders for Rohloff. Both worked well, the Ti ones a littel better. The steel ones needed to be cranked on tight with loctite, but they had the older style bolt set. the newer Ti ones have been perfect. The option to just replace the entire sliding part is great if you want to change inthe future, but as mentioned, just make provision for the stops, or use full housing and cable ties etc.


----------



## nicknoxx (May 25, 2008)

This is what I did.








Then you can have a gear hanger on the other side if you want. Chain is tensioned by an EBB.


----------



## nosivad_bor (Mar 31, 2012)

itsdoable said:


> My preference for a custom Rohloff-able frame is an OEM1 dropout, with derailleur hanger, and an eBB.
> 
> This is what one of our frames looks like with the Rohloff installed, it has a derailleur hanger on the drive side, which has never seen a derailleur. The dropout was fab'ed from a Sub-11 (Surly) track mount.
> 
> ...


What's the name of the company that produced the red bike frame above? I love that design with the ext gear mech on top of the frame, safe from rocks and tree stumps.

My first post so i cant IM or post links or pictures.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

nosivad_bor said:


> What's the name of the company that produced the red bike frame above? I love that design with the ext gear mech on top of the frame, safe from rocks and tree stumps.
> 
> My first post so i cant IM or post links or pictures.
> 
> ...


"byStickel" custom frame from Steve Stickel.


----------

